# How About This One?



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/8b97/

Wow.
I have to admit that I want this one just to play with it.

AoG


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

LOL, that's cool.  A great way to celebrate the swiss army knife.

Jeff


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 16, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Wow.
> I have to admit that I want this one just to play with it.



But do you want to spend $800 just to play with it? LOL

Thing looks like you need a roadmap just to use it!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 16, 2006)

Ouch.
I didn't notice the price when I looked at it.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 16, 2006)

Ugh.  That thing looks ... inefficient! :ultracool  Collector's item, perhaps.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2006)

Bloody Hell! You will need a bag just to carry that thing around!


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

Nemesis said:


> Bloody Hell! You will need a bag just to carry that thing around!


 
Yeah, but think of the self defense possibilities.  You don't even need to brandish the blade


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yeah, but think of the self defense possibilities.  You don't even need to brandish the blade


Oh yeah sure... an attacker jumps out of the alley way... you hold your finger up to them... saying "WAIT!" (they pause) you get out your handy dandy everything knife and start opening up blades... umm, no...not that one... try another... umm nope... (glance up at the attacker who's patiently waiting and grin disarmingly)... try...that one... dang, nope... ah here it is...rats nope... maybe... THAT one!... shoot (look up and see the attacker walking away) "hey, now I almost got it hang on!"... (see attacker wave you off as they continue around the corner ...) 

See yah it's a great defense knife... it'll bore an attacker to tears just waiting for you to find the RIGHT blade.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 13, 2006)

Nemesis said:


> Bloody Hell! You will need a bag just to carry that thing around!



A backpack!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

While definately not a self defense tool it would be kinda interesting to see one in person and figure out what all the little tools do.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok that is a bit overboard do we not agree, I can see it now wait I'm trying to find that car, I know it is in one of this slots give me a minute.


----------



## donna (Dec 13, 2006)

With that size and weight I suppose you could just hit an attacker in the head with it!!!:hammer:


----------



## pstarr (Dec 13, 2006)

You could probably build a car with that thing-


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 13, 2006)

that is the coolest thing ever, ever, ever.

think they'll let me take it on the plane?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

Found a YouTube video of the knife... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbOZL8sIpT8
there's even a laser pointer... geez

now if it had one of THESE verkill: on it... then maybe that'll justify the hefty price-tag...


----------

